# Help: do i need to back file tax if i stayed stayed here 4 wks a yr?



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi, I landed in a Canada as a new PR in late 2008. In each year, late 2008 to 2010 I stayed here for about 4 weeks. Last Sep 2011, I moved permanently to Canada. Prior to that I have no assets in Canada, no bank account nor health card. 

I know I have to file my Canadian 2011 tax returns in 2012. What about the need to file Canadian tax returns for 2008 to 2010? I filed tax returns in my original home country where I was based during this period (2008 -2010) before I moved here permanently last Sep.

Thanks!


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Since you were a non resident & had no earned income in Canada, you don't have to file taxes for 2008-10.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

C.C. is right, but I am curious how you qualified for PR (Permanent Resident?) status in 2008 without residing here.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

OhGreatGuru said:


> C.C. is right, but I am curious how you qualified for PR (Permanent Resident?) status in 2008 without residing here.


To maintain permanent residency status, OP only has to live in Canada for 2 years in a five year period.

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/newcomers/about-pr.asp#keep_status


----------



## ghostryder (Apr 5, 2009)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> To maintain permanent residency status, OP only has to live in Canada for 2 years in a five year period.
> 
> http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/newcomers/about-pr.asp#keep_status




And of course this is completely separate and distinct from whether or not someone is "Canadian resident for tax purposes".


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi, CC is right. I'm fulfilling my PR requirement by staying here in the last 2.5 years of my 5 year block. And I am hoping he is right too that I dont have back file. But Ghost raised an interesting pt - is how does CRA officially sees it -am I still taxable resident (2008-2010) although Im not here earlier and did not violate my PR requirements. Talking to some accountants here casually with the aim of appointing one to file my tax I get divided responses which is rather frustrating.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Have you reviewed the materials on this page? 

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/nnrsdnts/cmmn/rsdncy-eng.html


----------



## bayview (Nov 6, 2011)

MoneyGal said:


> Have you reviewed the materials on this page?
> 
> http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/nnrsdnts/cmmn/rsdncy-eng.html


Thks MGal. I did after your post. I seemed to fit the profile of a non resident prior to 2011 but then Im not 100% sure.


----------

